# Unitronic 2.0 TSI Gen3 Performance Software & Hardware Product Information



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

With the advent of the next generation of Volkswagen and Audi platforms, Unitronic is proud to present its upcoming Performance Products for the 1.8 and 2.0 TSI Gen3 engines. Drawing on our experience in developing industry leading Performance Software and Hardware, Unitronic will be releasing a complete catalog of Performance Products for the upcoming platforms as our research, development, and testing finalizes with each product.






We are excited to debut our next generation of performance products for the recently released 1.8 and 2.0 TSI Gen3 platforms. Check back for more updates as we release more information in the coming weeks!

GetUnitronic.com


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

It's practically April ... Let's just hear and see them now


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Patiently waiting on details. Will DSG be apart of the release as well?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

*CETA Engine ECU Tune?*

Do you folks have an ECU tune for the 2.0 TFSI vehicles with the CETA engines yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

MMeachGLI said:


> Patiently waiting on details. Will DSG be apart of the release as well?


We do have Software available for the DQ250 CAN DSG's, which is found in some MK6 GLI's with the new Gen3 engine and are currently in R&D on the new DSG DQ250 MQB's in the MK7 2.0TSI Gen3 platforms.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

13ttaz said:


> Do you folks have an ECU tune for the 2.0 TFSI vehicles with the CETA engines yet?


No, we currently do not have software available for the CETA, sorry!


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks John. I have engine 2.0 Gen 3 CPLA. Not sure the DSG version for my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

MMeachGLI said:


> Thanks John. I have engine 2.0 Gen 3 CPLA. Not sure the DSG version for my car.


Please send me an email to [email protected] and I'll assist you in determining this for you. :thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

we need more teasers please


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

bump for April... no jokes please eace::wave:


----------



## Cveega (Jun 2, 2011)

MMeachGLI said:


> Patiently waiting on details.


+1


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

More development time has been spent working on the calibrations for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 engine and we're getting closer and closer to release each session. Thanks for the enthusiasm and interest. I'll continue to keep everyone updated with as much information as I can share leading up to the official release.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Will Unitronic Be releasing this hardware/software while the big April Sale is Going?
Or will us third gen owners have to miss out on the deals?
The uncertainty of release dates are kind of pressing me to go get APR Software while it's $100 off.
But I'd like to know if the 3rd gen tune/downpipe with make the Unitronic AprilSale, that would really be the deciding factor in my case.

Thank You.


----------



## VtecVick (Sep 5, 2007)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Will Unitronic Be releasing this hardware/software while the big April Sale is Going?
> Or will us third gen owners have to miss out on the deals?
> The uncertainty of release dates are kind of pressing me to go get APR Software while it's $100 off.
> But I'd like to know if the 3rd gen tune/downpipe with make the Unitronic AprilSale, that would really be the deciding factor in my case.
> ...


What he said!!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Will Unitronic Be releasing this hardware/software while the big April Sale is Going?
> Or will us third gen owners have to miss out on the deals?
> The uncertainty of release dates are kind of pressing me to go get APR Software while it's $100 off.
> But I'd like to know if the 3rd gen tune/downpipe with make the Unitronic AprilSale, that would really be the deciding factor in my case.
> ...


While some products may see official release during the Spring Sale, unfortunately new releases will not be included in on the ongoing sale. Sorry! We'll be sure to keep everyone posted with new information, releases, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Thiago Brandão (Sep 23, 2012)

John,

Is there any work related to turbocharger upgrade? (Using the Golf R turbo)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Thiago Brandão said:


> John,
> 
> Is there any work related to turbocharger upgrade? (Using the Golf R turbo)


We'll be sure to release details once upgrades are officially released!  :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to present its 3” Turbo-Back Exhaust System for the MK6 Jetta/GLI equipped with the transverse 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines. Featuring TIG welded, T304 Stainless Steel CNC mandrel bent construction, stainless steel corrugated flex section, high flow 200-cell metallic catalytic converter, and straight-through, free flowing design; Unitronic’s Turbo-Back Exhaust System is designed to remove the factory exhaust restrictions to unleash the full potential of the 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines.










Like all of Unitronic’s Performance Exhaust Systems, a unique v-band fastener system, using T316 Stainless Steel flanges was utilized to ensure a leak proof connection every time. This is achieved through a locking ring on all Unitronic v-band flanges to guarantee a centric alignment of the two flanges. Unitronic’s mufflers feature a high density, high temperature glass fiber packing and are stamped with the Unitronic logo. 










These attributes combined ensure maximum performance, while maintaining a comfortable and unobtrusive tone inside the cabin. Exiting at the rear, exhaust gasses pass through twin 3.5” slash cut tips and engraved with the Unitronic logo.






Fits:
- MK6 Jetta 1.8 TSI Gen3
- MK6 Jetta GLI 2.0 TSI Gen3

Price: 1499.99$ USD

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

👍👍


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> More development time has been spent working on the calibrations for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 engine and we're getting closer and closer to release each session. Thanks for the enthusiasm and interest. I'll continue to keep everyone updated with as much information as I can share leading up to the official release.


2 months later and no update on software?


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

What ^^ said... I check the website out each week in hopes...


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay, another Sale going on and there's no Software to buy. 
Whoop, Whoop!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> 2 months later and no update on software?


I know everyone is anxious! We're continually working to finalize our 1.8 & 2.0 TSI Gen3 Performance Software and will be sure to keep everyone up to date here when we have more information to share!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I know everyone is anxious! We're continually working to finalize our 1.8 & 2.0 TSI Gen3 Performance Software and will be sure to keep everyone up to date here when we have more information to share!


Anything happening for the mk7 gti?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

notavr said:


> Anything happening for the mk7 gti?


We have a bunch of exciting news with regard to the MK7 GTI coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## mlleshi90 (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw today that unitronic is selling an mk6 gen3 upgrade intercooler kit.... I bought a intercooler from unitronic less than a month ago, is this the same or no?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is proud to present its Intercooler Upgrade for the EA888 Gen2 1.8/2.0 TSI, Gen3 1.8/2.0 TSI, and EA113 2.0 TFSI engines. Unitronic’s Intercooler Upgrade is a complete direct OEM replacement of the factory intercooler providing significant performance benefits to maximize performance without sacrifice.

• Highly efficient bar & plate intercooler core constructed of T5052 Aluminum
• Significantly reduces charge air temperature for maximum performance
• Drastically more resistant to heat-soak
• Over 60% more volume than factory intercooler (Core Dimensions: 23.5” x 2” x 16.5”)
• T6061 cast Aluminum end tank design
• Sufficient spacing between A/C condenser and radiator
• CNC machined billet Aluminum OEM boost hose adapter
• Multi-ply flow-matched silicone hoses
• Direct OEM replacement; No bumper, radiator support, or other trimming required.
• Fitment with models equipped with ozone sensor

*Price: 699.99$*

Select your car here!

*PRODUCT DESIGN OVERIVEW*
Unitronic’s philosophy in designing Performance Hardware starts with analyzing the OEM component(s) in various street and track environments to determine its overall performance and thus its likely shortcomings in performance driven settings where our clients demand it. When embarking on designing the ultimate intercooler upgrade, it was top priority to achieve our goals in providing optimum cooling efficiency, significant reduction in heat-soak, direct OEM replacement fitment, and top tier quality. It was important to deliver all of this, while ensuring a competitive performance to cost ratio for our end-users.










All of Unitronic’s Performance Hardware products are designed using our in-house 3D scanner, data acquisition tools, and 3D modeling software. With these industry-leading resources in-house at our disposal, design aspects and fitment tolerances can be as finite up to four one-thousands of an inch (0.004”), often times more precise than manufacturing equipment can ensure, resulting in the maximum fitment precision on each and every product. After platform constraints and OEM components are 3D scanned, all data is imported into our modeling software, where we can observe and interact with the OEM parameters to design an upgraded performance product to fit these constraints, as mentioned, perfectly; while ensuring that technical aspects relating to performance and engineering principles are deployed. These elements combined allow for less development prototyping, faster validation, and strict quality control.










*CORE & END TANKS*
Unitronic’s bar and plate intercooler core is constructed of T5052 Aluminum featuring a unique staggered and louvered fin configuration to maximize efficiency, significantly reducing charge air temperatures allowing for cooler, more dense air to be ingested by the engine; ultimately resulting in an increase in engine performance. Unitronic’s core has 64% more volume than stock measuring 23.5” x 2” x 16.5” allowing for a greater volume of air to exchange heat, which, combined with a proper fin configuration, allows for maximum efficiency and reduction in heat-soak thresholds without producing a significant pressure drop.






Unitronic performed back to back stress testing using its 2015 VW Jetta 1.8TSI Gen3 to show the performance benefits over the OEM Intercooler. The vehicle was equipped with Unitronic’s 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 Turbo-Back Exhaust and 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 Cold Air Intake during the tests. Testing was done on our in-house Dynapack Chassis Dyno and appropriate data acquisition tools were used collect pre- and post- intercooler air temperatures. All data was collected on the same day, starting with the OEM Intercooler testing first. Temperature probes were tapped into the inlet and outlets of the intercooler cores. Ambient air temperature varied slightly throughout the day between 70-75 degrees Fahrenheit (21 – 24 degrees Celsius) and humidity was steady at around 50% using the Dynapack’s weather station. The testing consisted of 9 consecutive 15-second duration dyno runs (ramp test) allowing the vehicle to idle for 10-seconds in between each run for both the OEM and Unitronic Intercooler.

Unitronic’s Intercooler provides dramatic reductions in outlet temperatures (IATs), as the accompanied data graphs illustrate. By the end of the first run, the Unitronic Intercooler had already displayed an outlet temp. decrease of 17*C/-30*F at redline (6500rpm). On the ninth run and the end of the test, the Unitronic Intercooler showed its efficiency over the OE unit by reducing the outlet temperatures by 24*C/43*F when compared to the OEM 1.8 TSI Intercooler.










On each of the 9 runs, the Unitronic Intercooler outlet air temperatures at redline showed an increase no greater than than 1.8*C/3.3*F degrees from the intercooler outlet temperature at the start of each run. In fact, 2 of the 9 pulls done using the Unitronic Intercooler showed a decrease in intercooler outlet air temperatures compared to the starting outlet air temperature.

By the 9th run, Unitronic’s Intercooler resisted heat-soak and maintained efficiency, even under severe stress testing.



















Below is a compilation of all the run data of each of the 18 pulls (9 with OEM Intercooler vs. 9 with Unitronic Intercooler). This data has been separated and displayed individually for ease of interpretation.










Entering and exiting the core is an important aspect and should not be forgotten about. With implications regarding airflow as well as fitment, the end tanks are also something that Unitronic went through many working prototypes and production samples prior to it being approved for production. Unitronic’s T6061 cast Aluminum end tanks are designed with tolerances of +/- 0.020” to ensure perfect fitment across all of our production units, paying very close attention to its multiple OEM mounting points with the OEM radiator/support, A/C Condenser, and lines constraints. Additionally, sufficient spacing between the A/C condenser and radiator was ensured to limit unwanted heat transfer between the elements. Inlet and outlet design has also been optimized to ensure smooth airflow through the intercooler and feature a “bead roll” to ensure our multi-ply silicone hoses stay securely connected. Attention to detail is top priority, therefore full compatibility with the ozone sensor found on some models was ensured.









*
SILICONE HOSES & INCLUDED ACCESSORIES*
Unitronic’s multi-ply silicone hoses are construction of 4-ply reinforced silicone and feature flow-matched transitions to ensure smooth, uninterrupted airflow under all operating conditions. This results in no collapsing under vacuum and no expansion under boost, no matter how much of it you’re running.










*INSTRUCTIONS*
When our Clients are considering a product purchase, many often are interested in completing the installation process from the comfort of their own garage. Additionally, industry professionals often times refer to installation procedures prior to completing installation. Not only are our performance hardware products guaranteed to be a perfect OEM-like fitment, our Intercooler Upgrade includes detailed installation instructions to ensure ease of installation.

Read full article here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

mlleshi90 said:


> I saw today that unitronic is selling an mk6 gen3 upgrade intercooler kit.... I bought a intercooler from unitronic less than a month ago, is this the same or no?


Great news! We have been shipping these Intercoolers to our dealers in anticipation for the release for a while now. If you got it installed that recently you most definitely have this one on your car!


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Any software release dates yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

dspl1236 said:


> Any software release dates yet?


No official dates at the moment.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No official dates at the moment.


That's all folks


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

Spoke with the Unitronic guys at Wolfsgart. They said unofficially that software might be ready in a month or so. GTI test car had a poster that read 289HP I think. They said that will most likely be higher once released because that car was just a Beta. I can't wait! Jetta exhaust sounded great too.


----------



## CursedTDI (Sep 2, 2013)

16plus4v said:


> That's all folks


Seems like it....very disappointing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

We're still in testing phases at the moment as it's very important that we push the envelope to ensure our final release calibrations are the ultimate Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 engines, while maintaining complete reliability and driveability! We'll be hitting the track again next week for some more stress testing and other data, as things near the official release. Thanks for your patience, rest assured it's coming!


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

bump for people who don't own GTIs


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Tell me about it....no GLI love.


----------



## CursedTDI (Sep 2, 2013)

MMeachGLI said:


> Tell me about it....no GLI love.


wrap this one up, its over


----------



## soulcalkid82 (May 20, 2011)

Would be awesome if this came out in time to request it as a christmas gift from the girlfriend.... help a brotha out mang! any updates?


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Did You Guys Give up on making a Tune? 
This thread had been really quiet for some time now.


----------



## CmdrHogwash (Nov 12, 2014)

Regardless of if they gave up or not, I did.

I waited for almost a year and a half to get the Stage 1+ for my 2013 Gen3 GLI. Looks like I'll be getting the APR flash after all...


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

CmdrHogwash said:


> Regardless of if they gave up or not, I did.
> 
> I waited for almost a year and a half to get the Stage 1+ for my 2013 Gen3 GLI. Looks like I'll be getting the APR flash after all...


APR and GIAC have Gen3 GLI tunes.
Only thing I Like about GIAC over APR is the TUNE Flashloader.
APR has yet to release a system where you can swap tunes without visiting a dealer.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm kinda disappointed... I was really looking forward to this tune from these guys. Guess they don't think there will be enough GLI guys buying this tune to get it out. I asked them about it at H20i and it seems that it's really on the back burner for them and not a priority. I will say if they do make it I'll drop my apr tune in a heartbeat.... But only time will tell. Like u guys said no gli love 😒


----------



## MMVW111 (Oct 1, 2014)

No response/updates from these guys in months! That looks really bad... They kept everyone waiting for months, and still NOTHING! I check the site often and I have a feeling "under development" will be posted there for some time or until they give up (like it seems they did) and take the tuning option for the gen3 off the site. I lost a lot of respect over the last few months. Maybe they are just not capable of tuning the car. I mean, they were working on it... I guess they failed. APR and the power module from neuspeed are the only "tuning" options for the gen3. Doesn't look good for business when you make customers wait... for nothing. I bought the power module 2 weeks ago and its great! It definitely gives you about 35-40hp as advertised. 2nd gear is an absolute beast now! I'm very pleased with the power with just the module but with A few bolt ons like a TOP, DP, intake and exhaust, I'll have all the power i need. I have traction issues even in 3rd gear at times...


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

MMVW111 said:


> No response/updates from these guys in months! That looks really bad... They kept everyone waiting for months, and still NOTHING! I check the site often and I have a feeling "under development" will be posted there for some time or until they give up (like it seems they did) and take the tuning option for the gen3 off the site. I lost a lot of respect over the last few months. Maybe they are just not capable of tuning the car. I mean, they were working on it... I guess they failed. APR and the power module from neuspeed are the only "tuning" options for the gen3. Doesn't look good for business when you make customers wait... for nothing.


My thoughts exactly, Uni was my first choice for a tune. And i was Excited to see it was under development.....In March..... 8 months later still nothing.
but your wrong. It hasnt been advertised much, But GIAC also has Tunes for Gen3 GLIs. Im actually curious about how it is compared to the APR tune.


----------



## MMVW111 (Oct 1, 2014)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> My thoughts exactly, Uni was my first choice for a tune. And i was Excited to see it was under development.....In March..... 8 months later still nothing.
> but your wrong. It hasnt been advertised much, But GIAC also has Tunes for Gen3 GLIs. Im actually curious about how it is compared to the APR tune.


True. Forgot about GIAC. They all seem to be getting about the same gains... 40 to 50 hp and torque. I think everyone was expecting a lot more even for stage 1... Was kind of surprised at the numbers for GIAC. They are usually known for a more aggressive tune with higher boost etc.. Feeling like all these companies forgot about the gen 3 motor bc of the MK7 gti. Maybe one day they will get back to work on the gen3 and give us something else...


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

MMVW111 said:


> True. Forgot about GIAC. They all seem to be getting about the same gains... 40 to 50 hp and torque. I think everyone was expecting a lot more even for stage 1... Was kind of surprised at the numbers for GIAC. They are usually known for a more aggressive tune with higher boost etc.. Feeling like all these companies forgot about the gen 3 motor bc of the MK7 gti. Maybe one day they will get back to work on the gen3 and give us something else...


Yes, I'm hoping Unitronic Shuts us up and developes a Stage 2 tune sometime soon....Im already at full bolt ons and even slicks that i havent used yet since i cant swap back and fourth to 100oct yet. Looks like im going to the drag strip at 240hp on slicks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

We really appreciate everyone's enthusiasm towards our Performance Software. Unitronic prides itself on offering a comprehensive catalog of Performance Software and Hardware that compliments one another to ensure our Clients can progressively modify their vehicle at their own pace. While we understand that there has been some time that has passed since we've created this thread announcing the upcoming products, please rest assured that we are working to offer a complete catalog of Performance Software (Stage 1/1+ and Stage 2) in conjunction with our Performance Hardware products that provides the maximum performance benefits while maintaining OEM-like reliability and driveability. Pushing a product to market, just to provide our Clients with a product to buy isn't our prerogative, nor is it something that Unitronic has been known to do in the past. With a number of new engine platforms being recently released, it has been important to work through R&D on each and every one of these platforms strategically to ensure that the platforms with the highest demand are released accordingly, while also updating our Dealer Network and infrastructure to support the newest platforms. Once again, we appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for our Performance Software and are sorry for the delays that may result in frustration, however, please rest assured that the final outcome will not only be something that puts a smile on your face ear to ear, but something that will provide complete OEM-like reliability and driveability.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> "please rest assured that the final outcome will not be something that puts a smile on your face ear to ear, but something that will provide complete OEM-like reliability and driveability."


Huh? Is this a typo? Did you mean to say it "will be something" that puts smiles on.
Or are you trying to tell us to not keep our hopes up on the results? 
(A stock car doesnt put a smile on a face, and it provides OEM-like drivablity)

But in all fairness, We're sure it take a long time to test for durability and reliability. You could just throw a tune out there that is ok, and not much better than stock while you guy further test. But i respect the decision not to A certain company just decided to release a product that "raises Boost". Cheap and effective, but thats not great. 
Im still in for the final results, I'm hoping its well worth the wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Huh? Is this a typo? Did you mean to say it "will be something" that puts smiles on.
> Or are you trying to tell us to not keep our hopes up on the results?
> (A stock car doesnt put a smile on a face, and it provides OEM-like drivablity)
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a typo - sorry. Rest assured that it will not ONLY be something that puts a smile on your face from ear to ear, but also provides complete OEM-like reliability and driveability. If we were to release a Software calibration that wasn't the final product, it would create a potential host of inconveniences for our Clients, including needing to visit an Authorized Dealer (or purchase a UniConnect) for the latest update. As mentioned, we prefer to release a complete catalog of Software in it's final production release form.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it was a typo - sorry. Rest assured that it will not ONLY be something that puts a smile on your face from ear to ear, but also provides complete OEM-like reliability and driveability. If we were to release a Software calibration that wasn't the final product, it would create a potential host of inconveniences for our Clients, including needing to visit an Authorized Dealer (or purchase a UniConnect) for the latest update. As mentioned, we prefer to release a complete catalog of Software in it's final production release form.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
Good news, Im Down for the wait. I wouldnt mind having the UniConnect. I dont know of many Unitronic dealers in North Florida.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Still waiting....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

As mentioned, we're working to update our complete Authorized Dealer Network with the capabilities to flash our Performance Software for the MK6 GLI 2.0 TSI Gen3. I strongly suggest giving your local Authorized Dealer a call to find out more details. Below is a list of Authorized Dealers that are currently flashing our Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3.

*USA*

KMD Tuning
Saddle Brook, NJ
Tel: 201-773-9171

CB Tuning
New Tripoli, PA
Tel: 484-601-2041

Volkswagen of South Charlotte
Charlotte, NC
Tel: 704-552-6500

Auto Union Tuning
Huntington Beach, CA
Tel: 714-841-1000

BD Tuning
Austin, TX
Tel: 512-686-2776

Deutsche Auto Parts
Cornellius, NC
Tel: 866-711-8850

*CANADA*

VAG Motorsport
Laval, QC
Tel: 450-661-0429

SEM Motorsports
Toronto, ON
Tel: 416-636-7575

PG Performance
Surrey, BC
Tel: 604-585-8558

*PUERTO RICO*

Eurohouse
Utuado, PR
Tel: 787-598-4326

*BRAZIL*

TEC Engineering & Motorsport
Sorocaba
Tel: +55 153 221 0519

*ARGENTINA*

Unitronic Argentina
Martinez, Buenos Aires
Tel: +54 911 557 10000

*SOUTH AFRICA*

Dark Artz Performance CC
Jet Park
+27 790 230 345

*CHINA*

DRS Auto
Shanghai
+86 180 1860 7080

RSC
Guangzhou

NFS
Chang Zhou
+86 159 9500 0999

*HONG KONG*

Monster Garage
Kwun Tong

We'll do our best to keep updating accordingly, however, we encourage everyone to use our Dealer Locator to locate and contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer today!


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

I dont have a dealer in my state.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

dusterman said:


> I dont have a dealer in my state.


We're always looking to expand our Authorized Dealer Network. If you haven't been able to locate an Authorized Unitronic Dealer using our Dealer Locator Tool, please email [email protected] with any recommendations that you may have in your area of qualified shops in the that specialize in VW®/Audi® performance/aftermarket, we would be more than happy to consider your recommendations.


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

Can you give details on what tines you are flashing at these locations? Any numbers or anything?






[email protected] said:


> As mentioned, we're working to update our complete Authorized Dealer Network with the capabilities to flash our Performance Software for the MK6 GLI 2.0 TSI Gen3. I strongly suggest giving your local Authorized Dealer a call to find out more details. Below is a list of Authorized Dealers that are currently flashing our Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3.
> 
> *USA*
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

RUPERTPUPKIN said:


> Can you give details on what tines you are flashing at these locations? Any numbers or anything?


Since this thread is focused on our Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI® Gen3 engine, below are the platforms currently supported that fit that category:

MK7 VW® GTI® 2.0 TSI Gen 3 MQB
MK7 VW® Golf R® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB
MK6 VW® GLI® 2.0 TSI Gen3 non-MQB
8V Audi® A3® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB
8V Audi® S3® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB

There are additional supported platforms such as the 3.0 TFSI® and 1.8 TSI® Gen3.


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

Asking for my buddy in STL with a '14 GLI gen 3. What kind of power are you getting on this file for his car? Thanks.




[email protected] said:


> Since this thread is focused on our Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI® Gen3 engine, below are the platforms currently supported that fit that category:
> 
> MK7 VW® GTI® 2.0 TSI Gen 3 MQB
> MK7 VW® Golf R® 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB
> ...


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello [email protected]

What stage flashes are available?? I am looking for a stage 2.

There is a shop in Las Vegas, NV that installs your software. Does he just download the software from your site??

What kind of HP and torque output are incorporated with the flash?? I am currently on stock output.

Thank you for your time.

Chris


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

So wait.... Is the tune out for the gen 3 non mqb for the gli? Because I don't see any changes on your website.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> Hello [email protected]
> 
> What stage flashes are available?? I am looking for a stage 2.
> 
> ...


http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-GTI-20L-TSI-EA888-2015-2015-stage2


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

quick04gti said:


> So wait.... Is the tune out for the gen 3 non mqb for the gli? Because I don't see any changes on your website.
> 
> Thanks.


It is available, the site needs to be updated.
I'm sure John will advise when he gets the chance.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you Don R for replying.

I have the 2.0 TSI gen 3 motor for a 2014 VW Jetta GLI.

The scales you show are for the GTI MQB motor.

Thank you for your time.

Chris


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

I would also like to know the power figures for the 2014 jetta gli gen 3. All tunes.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Second that 👆👍


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy 10month anniversary thread, looks like you havent changed a bit. 
Still no release on a Gen 3 GLI tune.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Apparently they are sayin it's out but they haven't updated their website whatever that means..... Jeez 😒😒😒😡


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

You would think if they wanted to sell products that wouod be the first thing they would do..


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Hate to say it I'm really losing faith..... I loved this company since yearsssss ago they have always put out top notch products.... I understand they have other responsibilities but I feel that they have really dropped the ball on us gen 3 GLI guys. Not that this matters or that they care or anything I'm just one would be customer...im sure they feel we are impatient biter bitchers lmfao 😂.... But seriously were are the specs if it's already out??? Sitting here with all the bolt ons like were is the stage 2 tune at brahssss lol I wanna make powerrrrrrrrr and speeeedddddd a la Jeremy clarkson lol.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

You're just now starting to lose faith? Your a dedicated supporter.
Im happy I went with APR a month after this thread started. Its been great, and they're testing stage 2 tunes this month for gen3 GLIs. But Im not mad at Uni. We have been put on the back burner buy everyone. I will honestly probably go with Uni when the tune is finally released. But for now i will keep Dipping lower into the 13s with this APR stage 1 tune.

Ran 13.6 while skipping 2nd gear due to a dsg autoshift in 1st.
thats not bad at all.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

13s is quick for a barely modded fwd


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

dusterman said:


> 13s is quick for a barely modded fwd


Ehhh, its Alright. The car has full bolt ons but a stage1tune ot isnt using the bits and pieces to the full potential. It hardly traps 100mph lol


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> You're just now starting to lose faith? Your a dedicated supporter.
> Im happy I went with APR a month after this thread started. Its been great, and they're testing stage 2 tunes this month for gen3 GLIs. But Im not mad at Uni. We have been put on the back burner buy everyone. I will honestly probably go with Uni when the tune is finally released. But for now i will keep Dipping lower into the 13s with this APR stage 1 tune.
> 
> Ran 13.6 while skipping 2nd gear due to a dsg autoshift in 1st.
> thats not bad at all.


Whoaaa there killer lol I never said I didn't get tuned while I've been waiting lol I've had aprs software for months..... But like u said bolt ons are pointless without a tune to utilize them and let's not kid ourselves here.... 13s low or high is not fast at all anymore.... Anywhere with any car. It's a fun lil car but fast they will never be unless you decide to build the **** out of it and spend lots of money not to mention losing all drive ability etc etc. that's why I was looking forward to this uni tune or lack thereof lol. Power with driveability and fun.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

A low 13 puts a automatic ss camaro for a run for its money. So its fast in its own right for a 4cyl turbo sedan.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok I'll give u that but who the hell leaves an auto ss stock lol they are strip monsters with a stall some tires gearing and a 100 shot since those lsx motor are made of iron man armor lol 11s all day long.... Haha now I'm just being retarded 😝


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

My car is Fast to some, lol
Im aiming for mid 12s once stage 2 come out.
Im hoping stage on 100oct with Watermeth inject will get me they're on my DragRadials. Im headed to APR monday to fine tune my DSG a lil, it doesnt work too great at a drag strip on slicks so theyre gonna help me out. I'll be sure to ask for info on the upcoming stage 2. Im trying to get into Stock 5.0 territory. They currently slowly pull on me from a roll.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> My car is Fast to some, lol
> Im aiming for mid 12s once stage 2 come out.
> Im hoping stage on 100oct with Watermeth inject will get me they're on my DragRadials. Im headed to APR monday to fine tune my DSG a lil, it doesnt work too great at a drag strip on slicks so theyre gonna help me out. I'll be sure to ask for info on the upcoming stage 2. Im trying to get into Stock 5.0 territory. They currently slowly pull on me from a roll.


Nice... How you gunna do your water meth setup? You going to get it retuned with that or just run it and see what gains you get? I'd be interested to do a water meth setup to. Yea while I was having my clutch issues I pulled a 335i pretty handily... The guy was pretty upset. Don't get me wrong our cars def pull strong, keep us updated on the stage 2 from apr.


----------



## PRzFiNEST21x (Jun 24, 2011)

quick04gti said:


> Nice... How you gunna do your water meth setup? You going to get it retuned with that or just run it and see what gains you get? I'd be interested to do a water meth setup to. Yea while I was having my clutch issues I pulled a 335i pretty handily... The guy was pretty upset. Don't get me wrong our cars def pull strong, keep us updated on the stage 2 from apr.


Im going to just run it on the base 93 tune, and even the 100oct once APR releases a way to switch tunes without visiting a dealer. I live in Florida, so the Watermeth will definitely help me make power consistently and effectively. 
A 335i? Haha thats great, you wouldn't believe the cars I've pulled away on. Everyone sleeps on my GLI, yet ive walked away on every stage 2 GTI thats thought it was gonna beat easily. Idk, the GLI transmission gearing is great for roll races. I have plenty of guys that became victims after being all cocky lol
But yes, i will let you know what ever kind of information they share about stage 2.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Im going to just run it on the base 93 tune, and even the 100oct once APR releases a way to switch tunes without visiting a dealer. I live in Florida, so the Watermeth will definitely help me make power consistently and effectively.
> A 335i? Haha thats great, you wouldn't believe the cars I've pulled away on. Everyone sleeps on my GLI, yet ive walked away on every stage 2 GTI thats thought it was gonna beat easily. Idk, the GLI transmission gearing is great for roll races. I have plenty of guys that became victims after being all cocky lol
> But yes, i will let you know what ever kind of information they share about stage 2.


Nice, btw let me know what setup you get in the way of water meth, I'd prolly wanna go the same way if it works well on your car.👍


----------



## 30_Gli (Sep 22, 2014)

Why are you guys lying? Doesn't take that long to update website or have graphs of dynos up unless you guys are that incompetent when it comes to web design.:facepalm:


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

I spoke with customer service today. They stated that a few select locations are installing the Gen 3 non-MQB software. They also said that it would be approximately 2 weeks before all the other locations would be fitted with the software.

I do wish they would post something on their website with this info. A dyno graph would be nice also.

Chris


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

If they are selling the tune why in the name of zeus's butthole haven't they ****in posted numbers or anything.... Why would I buy a tune without graphs and numbers this is getting pretty stupid... It's completely retarded 

Honestly even giac posted everything with their minimal gains and they have a software switcher. Either they just don't care anymore or they are incompetent as stated above. I'm pretty much done with them and this thread. Ostracizing the gen 3 non MQB spectrum is a bad move I think. Bad form unitronic, bad form.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

I know we have been waiting a long time for this. But I will give them the benefit of the doubt. The only thing I find strange is that the 2.0 Gen 3 MQB motor software for stage 1 and 2 was out quite a while ago. It seems they had that software out before the MKVII vehicles were even available for sale. I don't know. 

Chris


----------



## 30_Gli (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't even waste your time. Im going with GIAC because i refuse to do Apr and Unitronic is run by trolls apparently.


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

*It's out*



PRzFiNEST21x said:


> Happy 10month anniversary thread, looks like you havent changed a bit.
> Still no release on a Gen 3 GLI tune.


I just had the unitronic stage 1+ flashed this morning on my 2014 GLI


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

wardolb said:


> I just had the unitronic stage 1+ flashed this morning on my 2014 GLI


Pics or it didnt happen... lol j/k did they give you any kind of power figures?


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

dusterman said:


> Pics or it didnt happen... lol j/k did they give you any kind of power figures?


No power figures but it is night and day between stock. Especially 2nd 3rd and 4th. You really have to finesse 2nd to keep it from breaking traction


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

wardolb said:


> No power figures but it is night and day between stock. Especially 2nd 3rd and 4th. You really have to finesse 2nd to keep it from breaking traction


You bought a tune without knowing all the details or boost, power, etcetera? Braver man than me, or just not smart. No offense btw just talking out loud here.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

wardolb said:


> I just had the unitronic stage 1+ flashed this morning on my 2014 GLI


Did they offer a stage 2??


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

quick04gti said:


> You bought a tune without knowing all the details or boost, power, etcetera? Braver man than me, or just not smart. No offense btw just talking out loud here.


No offense taken it was installed by the dealer I bought the car from so I'm not real worried about damage since the car only has 3k miles on it. But I do remember the tech saying it's holds at 18psi and peaks at 20psi of boost. I found some numbers on the unitronic website before I went to have it flashed though 260hp/295 torque at the flywheel.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

I believe those are gen 1 numbers. Gen 3 see way better numbers


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

krisco1996 said:


> Did they offer a stage 2??


I has seen the tunes as well. :wave:



most of the ecu's have Stage 2 available


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

Well that would be fine by me..haha I emailed unitronic yesterday and they said that I've got the final release but they weren't releasing the numbers until they do an official release so I might take it to a dyno later this week


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

To me it is a bad pr move. Your going to tell customers to buy your product and not tell them what it does for power. And expect us to pay 500+ for it. Really?


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah it kinda is. But im still happy with it I feel like I'm going to be suprises at the actual gains whenever I find out what they actually are haha


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Well let us know for sure. Becuase they are not going to tell us. Lol


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

The amount of fail is hilarious in this thread on unitronics fault lmfao... Here buy this thing even thou I won't tell u what I does lol.... Btw I'd keep an eye on ur diverter valve if u are peaking at 20lbs it's gonna start not functioning properly. I have the forge dv VTA and I have to change to a stiffer spring after 19-20lbs of boost just a heads up


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

wardolb said:


> No offense taken it was installed by the dealer I bought the car from so I'm not real worried about damage since the car only has 3k miles on it. But I do remember the tech saying it's holds at 18psi and peaks at 20psi of boost. I found some numbers on the unitronic website before I went to have it flashed though 260hp/295 torque at the flywheel.


What VW dealership do u go to that installs these tunes.... Is it a genuine vw dealer? Cuz most vw dealers will void ur warranty on the spot if they find out u are tuned... Please inform me I'm very interested. This could be good so I can tell these other ****tt dealers to kick rocks.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

My dealer here in little rock does apr tunes. And they honor the warranty on apr products including tunes.


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

10-4 on the diverter valve I thought I read someone that they don't fit right on the gen 3s? And on the aftermarket valves can you actually hear it dump? I use south charlotte Volkswagen, Charlotte NC


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Aren't the new gen 3 diverter valves alot stonger then the last couple versions?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

That's what they say but if rather be safe then sorry. The new forge dv I got is made for the gen 3 motors is smaller and fits fine. I have the vent to atmosphere one which is effectively a bov, the do have a reroute one as well which dumps back into the intake track.


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm pretty new to the while recirculating dump valves I'm used to sr20s and the like. But since the engine expects the air to be dumped into the intake doesn't it not screw with the way the motor runs?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

dusterman said:


> My dealer here in little rock does apr tunes. And they honor the warranty on apr products including tunes.



Details man I need details names numbers addresses.... I'm gonna go to vw of America in Herndon and ask them what's up with this because my stealership tried to void my warranty for my whole car because of a downpipe lololol. He didn't have much to say after I educated him a little. But anyways this needs to be legit so all dealers get onboard.


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

It's up to the dealership wether or not they will void your warranty. The only way VW of America know your car has been messed with is if they have to do a fault finding diagnostic only then will it show that your ecu isn't running the stock program. I definitely wouldn't goto corporate vw trying to pitch a fit about your warranty because that will probably just end badly for you if you even get to talk to anyone. Do this find a vw dealership in your area that sells apr, unitronic or any other tune/hardware companies those are the ones that are tune friendly


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

There 2 dealers in my general area that are tune friendly. One sells apr the other is unitronic


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Details man I need details names numbers addresses.... I'm gonna go to vw of America in Herndon and ask them what's up with this because my stealership tried to void my warranty for my whole car because of a downpipe lololol. He didn't have much to say after I educated him a little. But anyways this needs to be legit so all dealers get onboard.


Owens murphy vw.. they won't void warranty on apr products if they onstall them. But just apr. Just call the service department. Thats how open they are on using apr.


----------

